# Frames schieben sich übereinander ?



## phe (25. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Frameset.
Habe es wie folgt erstellt, nur wenn ich das Browserfenster verkleinere, dann schieben sich Frame "oben", "mitte" und "unten" übereinander.
Wie kann ich diese Frames so fixieren, dass zumindest Frame "mitte" und "oben" die Pixelhöhe behalten, auch wenn das Browserfenster kleiner ist?

Hier der Code:

<html>
<head>
<title>Titel</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<frameset cols="*,6,600,6,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">

  <frame src="leer.html" name="leerFrame" scrolling="auto" noresize>
  <frame src="schatten.html" name="schatten" scrolling="no" noresize>

    <frameset rows="130,400,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
      <frame src="oben.html" name="titelFrame" scrolling="no" noresize>
      <frame src="mitte.html" name="titelFrame" scrolling="auto" noresize>
      <frame src="unten.html" name="mainFrame" scrolling="auto" noresize>
    </frameset>

  <frame src="schatten.html" name="schatten" scrolling="no" noresize>
  <frame src="leer.html" name="leerFrame" scrolling="auto" noresize>

</frameset>
<noframes>
     <body>

     </body>
</noframes>
</html>

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?
Wäre super dankbar.

Schönen Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald

Philippe


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. November 2003)

Hallo,

denke nicht das du diesen Effekt umgehen kannst, der Code den du geposted hast, ist meiner Meinung nach 100%ig richtig, daran wird nicht liegen. Aber eigentlich sollte der Effekt nur auftauchen wenn du das Browserfenster kleiner als 530 Pixel in der Höhe hast, oder?

bye


----------



## phe (25. November 2003)

Hey,
das ging aber schnell.

Ja, Du hast Recht, dies passiert nur, wenn das Browserfenster kleiner als die beiden obersten Frames ist.
Du meinst, das kann man nicht fixieren? Schade, sieht nämlich blöd aus wenn man das dann verkleinert.

Haste vielleicht eine andere Idee, damit ich das gleiche Aussehen bekomme, aber fix. Muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Frames umgesetzt werden.

Danke Dir schonmal

Philippe


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

wenn nicht mit frames, dann tabellen. das is die logische schlussfolgerung 

einfach eine tabelle mit 3 spalten. in die linke spalte kommt der kram aus dem linkn frame. in die rechte spalte kommt der kram aus dem rechten frame. naja, und die die mittlere spalte packste einfach wieder ne tabelle rein, die 3 zeilen hat. und dann haste einfach dein layout fertig 

das war halt erst mal allgemein gesprochen. wennde jetzt aber irgendwie komplizertere seiten hast, also zum beispiel ändert sich an den meisten seiten deines frame-sets sehr oft der inhalt, dann is es ntürlich unpraktisch, jedes mal die ganze seite updaten zu müssen. dazu empfehle ich dann einfach PHP. da wird alles dynamisch erledigt


----------

